# When to add a new puppy to the home?



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

We got our first GSD a year ago. He truned one in April. I know I want to get a GDS female..not for breeding. I just think two big males would be a bad mix. I want my male to be somewhat trained (he is doing great..I do take him to a trainer) and mature just so it is not a total zoo around here. What age did others wait for before bringing a 2nd pupy home?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

View this thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...how-do-you-know-when-its-time-second-dog.html

I would wait until your current dog is mature, 2-3 years old before adding another puppy. 

I would wait until your current dog is exactly where you want him with his training.

Also, when you have 2 dogs close in age it can be very expensive having 2 seniors at the same time, not to mention that you could lose them within months of each other.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

That is what I was leaning toward. I do not want one this summer and I will not get a puppy in the winter...too hard to potty train. I know I don't want to stand outside in the cold all night every few hours so I don't think a pup would either He plays with a neighbors dog but they are so rough I thing he would destroy the yard if he had a playmate all the time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My male GSD will be 3.5 years old when I bring home my female GSD pup next year.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My girl was 3 yrs when I brought home Jazz. It's been good because my girl was trained and still playful at 3yrs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have rather flunked on my self imposed age limit around here..I started with one @ 5 years old, got another, so that wasn't bad...Until they both passed away within 6 months of each other 

However, when I had those two,,I added another one, so I had a 8 year old, 3 yr old, and a puppy,,then I started going downhill I had a 9.5 y rold, 4.5 yr old, 1.5 yr old and another puppy...I must say, At that point, I had everyone basically where I wanted them, so adding a puppy wasn't a big deal..I then lost the two oldest at 13 yrs old and 9 yrs old within 6 months..

Sooo I got an aussie and when she was almost two, another aussie..Unfortunately I lost my female gsd @ 13 yrs old (again) and got Masi, a year later I lost my male GSD also at 13( 

First time was bad enough to lose two within six months,,the second set of two, was devastating(((

I am back on my self imposted "wait" list..My aussies are 10 & 11 and no slowing them down, Masi is 3, and demands alot of my time. I will get another male shepherd at some point, but am forcing myself to wait, I am having to much fun with Masi and she doesn't like to share at this point..

So my point is, while it's great to have multiples, keeping a good age gap can be a better thing when it comes to those senior years.


----------

